# looking in California (reputable breeders?)



## Ayal8924 (Jun 2, 2012)

...grew up with Labs, have owned 2 Corgis as an adult, and now at age 50(!),my 12 yo daughter and I are considering a STANDARD POODLE.

Have spoken with so many enthusiastic Standard Poodle owners. I loved Labs for their friendly nature, Corgis are so smart, but not sure I want to live through the "destructive phase" of a Lab puppy again, or the incredible shedding of the Corgis. The lo-shed brilliance of STD Poodles sounds appealing. 

Researching various breeders right now. I'm NOT interested in a show quality dog. Just looking for good temperament and excellent genetic health. I am a Veterinarian by trade, so fire away with your thoughts on genetic health. 

HarmonyHuntingPudels looks promising and I've enjoyed conversing with the owners. But, a bit of travel involved to see their pups/breeding stock. Any experiences? 

I'm willing to travel for the best pup, but Nor-California would be wonderful. Any recommendations? 

Looking for this summer. My daughter is off from school and it'd be a great time to bond for a puppy, and get lots of attention...


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

How about Highfalutin? She has a litter now I think. I know her on another forum, and she has lovely dogs.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

*Try Marquis Diamond in Nor CA*

I have been impressed with their dogs, and their program. They are also not as expensive as many other show breeders in CA  ...but I don't believe they are of lesser quality. 

A breeder on this forum has recommended them ( maybe she'll speak up?  ) , and they seem to do things right in terms of careful breeding for health. They do show their dogs, but have working dogs, as well. It looks like they may have pups available now....or soon. You never know, maybe they aren't all spoken for yet! 

Good luck, and please let us know when you've found your new spoo!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good luck! And welcome to the wonderful world of standard poodles.  I sent you a pm, also. There are a couple breeders in Southern California if you choose to look that far away, too. Northern CA has several very nice breeders, too. 

Not in California (Washington state), but I like these dogs:
poodles, Lakeridge Farm's Standard Poodles Puppies Available


----------



## Ayal8924 (Jun 2, 2012)

jasperspoo said:


> How about Highfalutin? She has a litter now I think. I know her on another forum, and she has lovely dogs.


"HIGHFALUTIN" being a breeder, I assume? 

Thanks


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Greetings neighbor and welcome to the forum. it's nice to have a veterinarian in our midst. 

I live in Nor. Cal as well, San Franicsco to be exact and am happy to help in any way I can. First, if you are interested in finding out about health issues and poodles in general, a great place to start is poodle club of america: Welcome to PCA! the site is a wealth of information on anything and everything poodle. A standard poodle is the most amazing dog and once you get one, you can't go back. Also beware, they are like potato chips, very addictive and you can't have just one. . Can you tell I am seriously biased!!!! 

As for local breeders, I would start with the following first and if they don't have anything available now or in the near future, they can refer you.

Penndragon Standard Poodles: Penndragon Standard Poodles. I would love to own one of her whites someday, they are just drop dead gorgeous with great personality and temperaments. 

Cabernet Standard Poodles: New Page 1. Her whites are also to die for and my friend (also a poodle fanatic) would only get a white from her. Her dogs are also gorgeous, but I've only seen them in the ring.

Grandeur Standard Poodles: Standard Poodles: Breeders of Champion show dogs, companion puppies. I love Phyllis and her dogs are amazing, if I ever get a black dog, she would be at the top of my very short list.

As for health issues in my case, both of my guys came from private adoptions/rescue situation. No health testing, no pedigrees to speak of and zero major issues so far, knock on wood. Romeo will be 8 next month, Brandy is 6.5 

I don't know anything about Harmony Hubting Pudels, are they in nor. Cal?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I co-own a Harmony Mountain male with another breeder. As a matter of fact, he is the sire of our last twelve puppies. He is a sweet, kind soul who gets on well with everyone- two footed and four. Lori Horst is a lovely woman and she, as well as her mentor Susan Cook at Marquis Diamond Poodles have set the bar very high for other breeders with regard to health testing. They do EVERY single test that is available. It is their lead I am following. I would not hesitate to purchase from either of these breeders, or to recommend them.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

*Just wanted to add...*

That Mary Olund at Cabernet is one of the very good guys!! I had the pleasure of speaking with her once, and was very impressed with her knowledge and how carefully she places her dogs with appropriate homes. 

I have met one of her dogs, Bunny, who lives with another breeder here in So. CA. Bunny is a beautiful white 10 year old, who is very healthy and still acts like a pup! 

I just read that Mary is planning a litter for 2012. Definitely worth waiting for if you choose to go with them. I know they have a waiting list....not sure how tough it would be to get on it.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Will you consider breeders in SoCal? If so, there are Jaset Jaset Poodles Standard and Miniature Poodles and Noriko Noriko Poodles - Home 

I like how diligent they are about health and temperament testing, pedigree and diet research.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

*Just wanted to second Jaset!*

If you'd be willing to travel to So. CA, I can heartily recommend Jaset! In fact, I am going to be getting my new standard poodle puppy from them. Their dogs are beautiful, appear to be very healthy to an advanced age, and have amazing temperaments! They have young puppies on the ground right now that should be ready to come home somewhere between the middle and end of July.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Since we have expanded to SoCal:
I met two Jaset dogs at a show when I wanted to meet offspring from the sire of the new puppy I am bringing home, also in July (like momofthree). They were very calm, sweet, elegant dogs, VERY friendly. The owners were there, very approachable/nice people. My new standard puppy is half Jaset and half Tiara standard poodles, also in SoCal. 

I will vouch for Tiara. They have concentrated on things other than AKC showing for the last 10 years (health, vigor, UKC showing, outcrossing). They are very involved with the standard poodle diversity group (http://www.standardpoodleproject.com/). My current 100% Tiara girl is a doll, an extremely athletic, healthy and smart dog, slightly smaller than average (she has one mini line 10 years back). My new pup won't have any of the mini line, but does have some of the other outcrossed lines. Tiara's tend to do very well in athletic competitions, some excelling in agility. The mix of the two types should be quite interesting! 

Two summer litters currently on the ground are apricot, brown and black. One litter is all girls. The other half and half. One litter is 12.5% mini (apricot, brown, black), the litter with the jaset dog has no mini (all black). 

Can't wait to hear what you dig up in your searches. There are many strong choices and puppies abound this time of year.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Just remembered Grandeur Standard Poodles in Northern CA (Vacaville). They have nice dogs, too!

Standard Poodles: Breeders of Champion show dogs, companion puppies


----------

